# Unfolding turkey decoys



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I have two brand new turkey decoys I've never used because they came in a box all flattened and bent up and I can't get them to unfold. Does anyone have any tips on how to get some form to plastic decoys to get them to fold out?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I had that issue last year. I filled the tub up with as hot of water I could get. Left them in for 20 minutes and then removed them and formed them how I wanted. Worked like a charm for me.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks johnnycake


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with Johnny. Worked well for me too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ditto on the hot water. Check them for leaks while you're at it.

If you try to straighten them out "cold" there's a chance of breaking the seal....uh, don't ask me how I know that.

.


----------

